# Bearing upgrade...



## trainwreck203 (May 10, 2005)

I want to try to get a little more casting distance out of my 50mg, after I got my e7 I realize how short the cast were. What are the best bearing to go with abec 5, 7, ceramics? With the ceramics do you run them dry or will you get some corrosion on the ss part? Also, where can you get these bearing? Thanks, Matt


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe you just need to clean the reel to get some casting distance back. You would be surprised how well they can cast with stock bearings.

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...r_service0/reel_maintenance_instructions.html


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Bantam is right, a good cleaning and polishing of some key areas will dramatically improve distance. If you want to get ceramic hybrids, Boca Bearings has some pretty good deals. There is 2 versions of the ceramics, ABEC 5 and 7's. The 5's are $18.95 per set and the 7's are $28.95 per set. The 5's are probably the best deal for the money. I would not recommend running them dry. 1 small drop of a light viscosity oil will work fine. The inside diameter of your pinion gear is probably gummed up, clean that and the spool shaft and along the edges where the spool sides ride. Also, try flushing the spool bearings you have now, and relubing with a light oil. Just take them out and soak them in lighter fluid for about an hour. Then let them dry overnight. Put a small drop on each bearing and reinstall. After doing all that you can decide if the ceramics are a viable option.


----------



## trainwreck203 (May 10, 2005)

The only thing I haven't done is take the bearing out and flush them so I'll try that. I've watched some videos of shimano service techs on how to clean reels, so I know not to use much oil at all. Also, when you say to use a light viscosity oil is the shimano oil the comes with their reels to heavy? If so, what oil is light enough? Thanks for the replies!


----------



## brad luby (Sep 28, 2007)

google "super tuning shimano"


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I've used the Shimano oil for spool bearings before and it seems to work fine. If you have the money to spend, try some yellow rocket fuel. Quantum hot sauce is pretty thin also. Also, as Dip has said before. Take each brake off the spool and get a pipe cleaner and clean the salt and dirt out of the inside of the brake and also the little shaft that it fits over. Make sure they slide easily when engaged and disengaged.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You also want to make sure there is *no* oil on the spool, spool shaft, center of pinion gear and frame (where spool rides). Oil will slow your spool speed. Check the spool bearings with a q-tip to feel for any grit that may be in the bearings.


----------



## trainwreck203 (May 10, 2005)

I'm going to break it down again and try some of these other thing I haven't done, but what bearing would yall recommend if I wanted to still put upgrades in? Thanks again.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

ABEC 5 ceramic Hybrids $18.95 - http://www.bocabearings.com/bearing...ishing-reels-chronarch-mg-50-spool-baitcaster

ABEC 7 ceramic Hybrids $28.95 - http://www.bocabearings.com/bearing...ishing-reels-chronarch-mg-50-spool-baitcaster

I'm using both of these and both are fantastic. It just depends on what you want to spend. They come dry so you'll want to lubricate them with a tiny amount of oil.

Also, something else you can try. I'm not sure if the brake drum on 50mg is brass or Stainless. If its brass you should get some kind of metal polish and polish the inside where the brakes rub when casted. Polish the heck out of it and it will allow the brakes to ride smooth with alot less friction. Even if its stainless you should do it....but if its brass it will take alot more elbow grease. But its worth it in the end.

Oh yea, BocaBearings.com also has free shipping. And its fast also.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I think it is safe to say that stock bearings clean without over lubing or using too heavy of oil will outcast ABEC 7 ceramics that are over oiled or using too heavy of oil.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Stock bearings are fantastic when cleaned free of grease and just a drop of oil on them.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

younggun55 said:


> Stock bearings are fantastic when cleaned free of grease and just a drop of oil on them.


 X2 ........unless they have been neglected and have started to pit.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

The bearings that come in the reel are really all you need. When you service the reel, clean the bearings with some carb cleaner and blow dry. Add just one drop of your favorite oil and spin on the top of a pen or pencil to work the oil around.

You can go and spend a bunch of money on ceramics and get that spool to spin like a wild man. Then you wind up pulling out all the brakes and learning to educate your thumb to control the backlashes.......jmo


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*BEARINGS*



Roger said:


> The bearings that come in the reel are really all you need. When you service the reel, clean the bearings with some carb cleaner and blow dry. Add just one drop of your favorite oil and spin on the top of a pen or pencil to work the oil around.
> 
> You can go and spend a bunch of money on ceramics and get that spool to spin like a wild man. Then you wind up pulling out all the brakes and learning to educate your thumb to control the backlashes.......jmo


 If stock bearings are not pitted or damaged and clean them as ROGER said an oil as said you should be good to go.In short ROGER IS RIGHT.....CVA34


----------



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

How easy is it to change out these bearings? For grins I ordered the Orange Seal ABEC 7 for my 50E.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The spool bearings are easy to replace. The others require the reel to be opened to gain access to them.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Techsas Jim said:


> How easy is it to change out these bearings? For grins I ordered the Orange Seal ABEC 7 for my 50E.


 you won't be dissapointed...........i run the orange seals in my E7, can't beat em. Changing them is not bad at all. I'm taking it you have a right hand retrienve reel......hints the 50e. For the leftside bearing just pop off the sideplate and get a small flathead screwdriver and remove the little hex clip, be careful not to do this outside or somewhere you can lose a part easy, because they can fly off into space sometimes. I know I have some in orbit up there still. :spineyes:. To get the bearings out I use a small pencil magnet.........its actually a screwdriver with a magnet on the end. The magnet helps getting the bearings out of the little cup they sit in. For the right one just screw off the tension knob, then pull out the spring that locks the bearing in place by kind of twisting and pulling. You will have to play with your drag star so you can get these parts out. Take this bearing out and replace with new bearing and then the spring and then the tension knob. Don't forget to put 1 drop of LIGHT VISCOCITY OIL on them before you start using them. Nothing thick as this will hinder there performance dramatically. They do have a breakin period of about 100-200 casts, if I had to guess. Also of course, don't forget to take the spool out before you start all of this. While you have it out, run a q-tip through the brass pinion support gear, and wipe off your spool shaft. Its really a piece of cake.


----------



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice, thanks for the tips guys. I hope they make it Friday for a weekend trip.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I will almost guarantee they will make it before the weekend........I usually get my orders 3 days after ordering, I'm in Corpus though.


----------



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

Is the process the same for a 100D7? I figure if I like these 1/2 as much as the hype they get I might replace them on the Chronarch as well. I didn't for now b/c the Chronarch is double the price, I guess for double the bearings.

Thanks!


----------

